# New Tv Ford F350



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

First we would like to thank a certain, very thoughtful, outbacker that provided us with a Friends and Neighbors plan from Ford.

These are just some initial photos when we picked her up. I will be adding more photos and impressions later today.








First impressions .. quiet very very very quiet... rides much better turns better...

I think I may be getting something ... cough cough ... might have to stay home from work....

Bluewedge

Thanks again to everyone that expressed concern about our safetly and Bluewedge senior.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> First we would like to thank a certain, very thoughtful, outbacker that provided us with a Friends and Neighbors plan from Ford.
> 
> These are just some initial photos when we picked her up. I will be adding more photos and impressions later today.
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig - congrats


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome truck, congratulations on Bluewedge II!!! I really like those new SD's and that color is one that we like. I recall sitting in the drivers' seat of one thinking to myself "oh...this is good". The salesgal cranked it up and like you said, it was quiet and smooth. She offered to let me drive it and I declined knowing that if I did, I would in all likelihood end up in serious hot water with mama when I got home (in the truck).

The best comment I have seen yet on the new SD's was "who wouldn't want a black F-450 dually that shoots flames out the exhaust". Made me laugh when I read that.

Curtis


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice looking truck!!!









I bet it'll do a nice job towing too!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Nice!

I need to cut some trees. Can I borrow it?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

David,
I know that you use the 21RS for hunting and everything else,,,
But wouldn't the new truck appreciate something bigger to haul now?? DW and the girls would sure look good in something like a Sydney? 'Bout 30 feet or so?

Kidding aside, congratulations on the new ride! Sometimes a little help from a new friend really does a help!

S and S


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!
Beautiful Truck.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful truck BlueWedge!!!

Now you can go pickup that Weber Q!









Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice - I like the color! - Congrats

Now the mods begin









Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

On your beautiful new truck! 
Looking forward to meeting you in Utah


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That is one great looking truck. Congrats.









Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

SAWEEEEEET !

Very nice rig indeed. Also glad to hear that Ford toned down that Powerstroke too. I can hear my neighbor's 2005 two blocks away.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome! Enjoy the new ride! Looks awesome and you can actually have a normal conversation while standing right in front of the engine.









Remember when it comes time for the first oil change it requires the new CJ-4 spec oil. Not the CI-4(+) we are used to using.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome Rig..
Cheers..


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I added more photos of random places on and around the TV. It is kind of funny looking at the just delivered photos of the old truck and the new truck. Very similar at the beginning.

I haven't romped on it at all but the power/acceleration seems/is amazing. No comparison to the stock 2K. Closer to the 2K chipped over 80hp+ with aftermarket exhaust AIS intake etc. I love the tow/haul switch with reduced shifting and engine braking. DW likes the memory pedals, mirrors and seats. Press a button and they swap between two different drivers. Wish our cars had that. The mirrors are amazing. Power in out and back. You've got to like the fact it has 4 cup holders in back and 4 cup holders up front.

The dogs love the crewcab but not the step bars. We are replacing them with the factory running boards like bluewedge senior. Open stairs freak our dogs out for some season. Very hard to convince them to get into the trailer at first.

This thing is quiet I can actually hear a bit of road noise. I would say it is quieter than our Mustang. Just enough turbo every once in awhile when cruising. Very well put together but familiar in many ways to the 2K.

This thing has coolers for coolers. The 2K had a bunch but not as many. They are a bit more obvious on the 2008. Under the hood is just impressive looking. Check the photos.

My DW thinks the color is very close to an airforce blue. The photos make it look brighter than it is in real life.

Bluewedge has just over 300 miles now. Just under 15 mpg according to the computer. I don't think that is much different than the 2K was when it was born. It has been raining off and on. Traction control works wonderful.

Still not sure what is happening with bluewedge senior. I will end up moving some generic parts.

Our salesman Dan Forward and dealer Bowen Scarff are wonderful. They went the extra mile trying to do a dealer trade. Thanks to Kendall Ford in Eugene for doing the dealer trade, they weren't obligated to do it. (I think I can mention them ? If not PM me and I will change this ) This saved us ~8 weeks trying to order which would have interfered with the Zion Rally.

Wife said I couldn't let anyone cut trees within 500ft of the truck









I bet the Weber Q in the box will fit in the rear door/seat of the truck.







( May is national bbq month)

The first mod will involve a hair dryer just like bluewedge senior. Think I will wait for it to stop raining though.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET























Don't hurt your 21 towing with that beauty. Easy does it... just a little throttle... easy does it...

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be interested in hearing how the mileage pans out as it breaks in. The 6.0 PSD's are notoriously thirsty when compared to the 7.3, and I'm interested to see if Navistar/Ford corrected that with the 6.4L

Good luck. It is a sharp looking truck.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful truck David! You did good!









And thank you to the anonymous Outbacker that offered the silver lining behind the thundercloud that had parked itself over BlueWedges' head. That is as true a display of Outbackers spirit, as I've ever seen!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting how the grille is attached to the hood.

Just how many coolers are there?







Amazing that any air can get back to the radiator.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

David, Congrats on the new Blue Wedge, from the pics it looks great. And getting it earlier than you expected will give you time to make a bunch of mods before the Rolling Rally begins. 
Dean


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Interesting how the grille is attached to the hood.
> 
> Just how many coolers are there?
> 
> ...


I thought I read somewhere 11.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new wheels, just need to break it in now!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....W - O - W !!!!!!!!!!!!!

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Congratulations on the new TV!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NICE TV David and Sheryl! she sure is purdy! congrats!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! Nice Ride! Enjoy!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you by chance get the factory integrated trailer brake controller? I have a 2007 f350sd ext cab sb 4x4 with the 6.0 power stroke at work that we use as a TV to pull the 9,500 lbs New Holland ec35 mini excavator with. You will love towing with it as you pass gasers going up the hills. It's a diesel thing.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Did you by chance get the factory integrated trailer brake controller? I have a 2007 f350sd ext cab sb 4x4 with the 6.0 power stroke at work that we use as a TV to pull the 9,500 lbs New Holland ec35 mini excavator with. You will love towing with it as you pass gasers going up the hills. It's a diesel thing.


Yes it has the factory brake controller. The factory brake controller is how all brake controllers should work.

It should have more power than our 2K with the chip set at 100hp. At least on paper. It feels like it might but still too few miles on it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My last TV at work was a 2004 f350sd ext cab sb 4x4 6.0 and it had a coolant bypass problem at the turbo and flooded the engine full of coolant . That truck was traded in for the 2007 as we needed a TV right away or we would have last a few dig jobs. I have found the factory brake controller far superior that the drawtite 5100 that was on the old truck.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

You will love it, I really like the colour, looks excellent and just a side note mine averages close to 15 miles per gallon and I have a very heavy foot. Now when you put the fiver on the back it does drop down a little to about 10 12 depending on the terrain.
Good choice!!








Steve


----------

